# Update: Nash to Lakers [vomit] for package of 1st rd picks



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

So long, Nash. It was an awesome ride. Really sucks to see you go, but it was time. 

I guess his desire to play for NY and with Amare, Melo, trying to win was what he wanted. He also lives in NY. 


I like Shumpert a lot. Don't care about other parts. May also used to send to NO if it comes to that.




> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA
> 
> Knicks, Suns are in the critical stages of discussions on a sign-and-trade deal that would pay Nash $27M-$30M over 3 years, sources tell Y!
> 
> ...


@WojYahooNBA


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

Shumpert, Douglas and low cost guys for Nash? What do Suns fans think about that?


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*



Ben said:


> Shumpert, Douglas and low cost guys for Nash? What do Suns fans think about that?


I like it. A player on the level of Shumpert is the best possible outcome in a sign n trade scenario for Nash.

But something inevitably has to give.

Assuming everything goes right here for the Suns.. which is clearly a long shot, who would we start given the current roster?

Dragic / Shumpert / Marshall / Douglas / Telfair / Brooks lol
Gordon / Shumpert / Douglas? /
Hill? / Dudley / Childress
Frye / Morris / Warrick?
Gortat / Lopez


EDIT: Forgot about freaking Dudley.

Still so many mediocre players lol. I assume we wouldn't bring Telfair and/or brooks back. I still HATE our front court.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Knicks, Suns discussing sign and trade deal for Steve Nash*

I guess signing Beasley would help out our issue a lot and he would be our starting 3. I would like that as a starting point.. and then work on cleaning up our big guys. Shumpert as a 6th man would be nice, but gotta think that he wants to start when he comes back. Gonna have to see what happens, I would be down to see the first 3 develop though big time.

Dragic
Gordon
Beasley
Frye
Gortat


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*



chilltown said:


> I like it. A player on the level of Shumpert is the best possible outcome in a sign n trade scenario for Nash.
> 
> But something inevitably has to give.
> 
> ...



lol wow, PG/SGs.

Still a lot to be decided. I'm not sure yet. Definitely gonna be more moves to clear out logjam. Which is exciting. To see this team so active. Some like we said may be used in a EG trade if it comes to it. I'm not so sure about Dragic anymore. But doesn't seem like anyone else is out there. If we are committed to paying him more than Houston, he'll come back to us. 

Pencil in Beasley at SF


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm numb and shocked if that's possible. Never thought he'd go to LA. Apparently, wanted to be closer to his kids and contend.




> Paul Coro ‏@paulcoro
> 
> In the Nash sign-and-trade, the #Suns will get 2013 & 2015 first-round picks and 2013 & 2014 second-round picks.
> Expand
> ...


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

If I was the suns I would tell him to take the MLE if he wanted to go to the Lakers. Would not have facilitated it. Good thing the Suns ownership is still the punch line of the NBA. I'm sure those picks will be useless.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

chilltown said:


> If I was the suns I would tell him to take the MLE if he wanted to go to the Lakers. Would not have facilitated it. Good thing the Suns ownership is still the punch line of the NBA. I'm sure those picks will be useless.


I would've asked for 3/4 first rd picks. But sounds like it was between TOR/NY til they stepped it up. We may use these assets - which is what they wanted in other stuff.


I'm not even mad at FO. Nash wanted it so.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

How many jokes have I made over the years about Steve coming to the Lakers? So happy it came into fruition.

Hopefully y'all aren't too bitter, there's always room in the Lakers forum for any Nash fans.


----------



## Madstrike (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: Knicks, Suns discussing sign and trade deal for Steve Nash*



chilltown said:


> I guess signing Beasley would help out our issue a lot and he would be our starting 3. I would like that as a starting point.. and then work on cleaning up our big guys. Shumpert as a 6th man would be nice, but gotta think that he wants to start when he comes back. Gonna have to see what happens, I would be down to see the first 3 develop though big time.
> 
> Dragic
> Gordon
> ...


I kind of like that, but could we maybe trade frye though? unless not trading him now means we go lottery next year...


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

I'd gladly trade Frye.


The trade is a good trade for phoenix... the only thing that is disappointing is that it is the Lakers. We have more picks to snag some depth players (yeah right.. we are going to sell these picks like hotcakes.. or send them to Nola for Gordon). For the Lakers they get a nicer product on the floor. They still get bumped by OKC, but they can look better doing it. It doesn't really change anything in the WC IMO.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Luke said:


> How many jokes have I made over the years about Steve coming to the Lakers? So happy it came into fruition.
> 
> Hopefully y'all aren't too bitter, there's always room in the Lakers forum for any Nash fans.


No Nash fans here. We like him as much as Cleveland likes Lebron.

PS. I hate you Lakers fans. You don't know what it is to be in a rebuilding. You don't know what its like to see franchise players leave to a team that you despise. You don't even know what it's like to not have a franchise player.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Hyperion said:


> No Nash fans here. We like him as much as Cleveland likes Lebron.



hahahhahaha


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm still a Nash fan but... very disappointed. I'd have been okay with him going to literally any other team in the NBA, but... the Lakers? He doesn't even make a ton of sense next to Kobe. Obviously he's a huge upgrade over Sessions, but I don't think he'll be able to do Nash things in LA like he'd be able to elsewhere.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Definitely hate to see Nash go to the lakers but we were kind of handcuffed by Nash. We either lose him for nothing it we work it out and get a return. The picks will be packaged for something else I'm sure. And the trade exception could be handy at the deadline but I doubt it. Would of much rather landed shumpert. Now Gordon needs to find a way to force his way out of Noh. Oh and I'm not sold at all on beasley


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)




----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Man that looks weird.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

He looks like a little kid. That jersey makes it look like he weighs 100 lbs

On a side note how god damn tall is Mitch kupchack?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

l0st1 said:


> He looks like a little kid. That jersey makes it look like he weighs 100 lbs


Yea. The hair cut makes him look like a little boy going with his mommy to church.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

He looks frail as ****.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

He's getting that old man's body!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Funny too cuz he looks frail and is older and probably in better shape than 95% of the league.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Looks like he's been playing too much soccer. But that is quite strange to see. Never in a million years did I think he would end up in L.A.


----------

